# What to use on floors



## bradybunchmom (Nov 7, 2008)

This is kind of a weird question I guess, but I am wondering if anyone has recommendations for floor cleaners. I just have regular vinyl, but the stuff I used to use they no longer make, or at least i can't find it anywhere, so I am just looking for a good cleaner that gets all the sticky up, it seems everything I try now leaves behind a lot of stickiness and I have 7 kids!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I just use a dish soap and water soaked rag most of the time. I put some soapy water in the sink, dip an old hand towel sized piece of terry rag in it, give it a wringing out with my hands and toss it on the floor, then use my bare feet to scrub away. Gives me a good physical workout at the same time as I get my floors clean. Wipe up as I go along, then throw the rag into the other side of the sink, rinse it well, and dip it back into the soapy water to wash the next area. When I have the done, I go over it again with clear water on the rag, then wipe it dry with another rag. Clean enough to eat off, at least until the first critter walks across it, lol. I've used all kinds of mops, Swiffers, etc, and I keep coming back to this most basic of methods, as I just feel like the floors are cleaner with it.


----------



## crescha (Sep 24, 2009)

I use murphys oil soap, it really is one of the old time all purpose soaps, it's cheap, and it smells clean, not fruity. It is also safe on most surfaces, I use it on the walls, hardwood floors, and it will even get a grease stains out in the laundry. I have to admit though, I too am good for grabbing a rag and doing spot cleaning with dishsoap.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I use Pine Sol or a pine cleaner from the dollar store...no rinsing needed and smells like I at least attempt house cleaning once and a while  I also used it on a the stove and it really cut the grease.


----------

